# Judge please



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not really good at drawing, but I wanted to take a shot at drawing a betta and here is what I did. Please judge.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

That's really good! Add some color and it will be stunning!:-D


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I need to do the scales first, but thank you!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oooh! I like that alot! I definitely agree about adding color!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not bad, Betta's *usually* have thinner body's so try taking a look at some upclose photos to help figure out how to draw them!

Looking at upclose pictures of fins will help to understand ray's as well:


Ventrals should look more like a knife pointed down. Like in this picture below:









Otherwise the dorsal and anal fin looks great!


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks! I'll try to fix the ventrals a bit though.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

It's cute. Keep going and add color


----------

